# PD is getting sued for K9 apprehension



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

http://www.modbee.com/2011/08/23/1827731/k-9-at-center-of-stanislaus-lawsuit.html

What do you guys think? Is it normal to use a stun gun on your K9 at work.....?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i would hope not.


----------



## Michael Kelley (Aug 10, 2011)

That dog should not be in service if you can not control it. Obviously more training is needed. Thats great that the dog is intense maybe he should be used as a stud but not a PSD. Fara is the training coordinator. It sounds like he wants to be the bad ass with the bad ass dog even when its not able to turn off the drive. Some of the best dogs in the world for breeding are the worst for use in practical work. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

I have no sympathy for someone who runs from LE and puts people's lives at risk, no matter what thier situation. If you run, there are consequences, such as a dog bite.. and thats fine with me.

However, i think the officer and department might be on the hook here for damages if they didn't use a warning and if there is a documented past of the handler not being able to control his K9. Unfortunate...:neutral:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

It aint a good sign if this was the coordinator's dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

having been qualified as an expert in both federal and state court, all I will say is........... wheww.

DFrost


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL!! I am glad I stay in South Africa...I could tell a few stories of dogs like this. there are some real bad ass biting dogs here (esp the rotties) unfortunately they not that good at tracking and actually finding the criminal but when they do, the criminals sometimes are lucky if their arms are still on...:lol:

Bad ass dogs for bad ass criminals esp in Africa. Look at the amount of criminals that kill the police dogs?? There definately is a place for these sort of dogs in Law Enforcement BUT they need to be utilized correctly and with added control measures!!! Perhaps for SWAT applications?? just a thought or as mentioned earlier, for breeding. We should all agree though that a dog is NOT minimum force and the only thing greater than it is a firearm so it needs to be used correctly and when necessary

If you run from the cops, face the consequences. She cant say that she didnt give up her camper home and thats why she ran...that simply doesnt cut it. Why impound a car because she isnt wearing a seat belt, sounds like a media exageration again.

I would really have liked the handler to shout some warnings though (simply to cover his own ass) and the taser thing really is uncalled for (if it really did happen) and would obviously lead to repercussions for the handler


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know about this one. If he truly had to use the tazer to remove him, no comment!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like someone has an axe to grind and a check to collect, and it isnt the plaintiff.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Drew Peirce said:


> Looks like someone has an axe to grind and a check to collect, and it isnt the plaintiff.


Yep, somebody is tired of sleeping in the back of a truck. 

i have very little sympathy for people who break the law and cry foul at the consequences.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Phil Dodson said:


> I don't know about this one. If he truly had to use the tazer to remove him, no comment!!



When do reporters ever get anything really right? They have an agenda.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Kelly Godwin said:


> Yep, somebody is tired of sleeping in the back of a truck.
> 
> i have very little sympathy for people who break the law and cry foul at the consequences.


My recollection was that it was the function of our court system to determine when the law has been broken and determine what the consequences will 
be.

Just sayin....


----------



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

This is unfortunate, and will probably create more bad case law for other hardworking handlers out there. Policy and procedure are there to protect us as LEO as well as the public. Our jobs as K9 handlers are restricted enough without shooting each other in the ass by doing dumb things such as this. And as far as having to use a Tazer to disengage the dog, well thats just poor training and unit administration. There is NO excuse for it!


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Only upside I can see on this (and it's a big stretch) is at least he read his dog and knew what it was going to take to get him to out........... In the end though a dog that won't out is a liability. I've heard a story of a handler that had to restart handler training with a new dog because his dog wouldn't out, to the point that the dog had to be choked to the point of passing out. They recognized the problem. Seems like the problem was allowed to go on far too long in this case.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

The tazer is the new break stick. Lol


----------

